# Finally a BFP on CD 45!!!



## twokiddos

After having had a mmc/D&C in early March, I thought this day would never come! I got my first AF on April 24th and after getting -HPTs the week I was due for my next AF, (5/22-5/25) I thought my cycle was still "off" from the miscarriage and I would have to wait this out. So now, I'm 14 or 15 days late and decided I would just take another test for reassurance. At the time, I didn't think I was having any preg symptoms. I had, what I thought, was a cold/allergies last week, some very mild AF pains, and my boobs just started becoming tender in the last couple days. I'm thinking I just O'd late??? Maybe, instead of Ov'ing on May 8th I Ov'd on the 12th or something? The OB sent me for some blood work (HcG and Progesterone) I should have those results tomorrow. I just pray this little bean is super sticky and healthy this time!
 



Attached Files:







Preg Test_02.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 55


----------



## mmlovepink

sorry for your previous loss, but congrats!x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## mamatomany

:happydance: Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Veganlily

Amazing dark lines-congrats!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## twokiddos

Thanks ladies... Just got my Hcg and progesterone levels from the doc and everything is looks nice and healthy. Hcg was 5400 and progesterone was 17.4! I'm SOOO relieved hearing those kinds of numbers. Both are spot on for being about 6 weeks along. I also got my first ultrasound appointment set for June 19th  Things seem to be moving so fast!


----------



## strdstkittenx

beautiful lines, huge congrats!


----------



## Gunnhilde

Congrats from another CT gal. :thumbup:

I'm so glad to see someone got a late bfp. I'm cd 41 and nothing yet.


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V XXX


----------



## Caitlin.

I'm sorry about your loss.
Congratulations on those dark positive lines! :D


----------



## LilyPea

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!'mmmm


----------



## future hopes

huge congrats. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Stopping in... How did your scan go?


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## twokiddos

Leinzlove said:


> Stopping in... How did your scan go?

Hey ladies! Haven't been on here in a bit and wanted to let you all know my scan went great last week. Baby measured 6weeks 3 days which confirms my original thought that I Ov'd later in my cycle which also explains why I didn't get my BFP the day I "should" have seen AF. We also saw its' little heart flickering away at 131! It was such a relief! I'm still not really allowing myself to believe this will all work out. It must sound horrible to you all, but for me, I feel like I need to keep my guard up because of my mmc back in march. Anyone else feeling this way? I'm terrified of my next scan which is a week from Friday (July 6th). I just hope I don't fall apart during the exam like I did last week. 

Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi, hun! I'm so glad your scan went well. I also had mine on June 19. It went perfect and my EDD got pushed ahead 6 days. Don't know how, but was so happy and relieved to see a HB. I was so scared, I cried before I even entered the office. And I fell apart during the exam. 

But, I just have the feeling, all will be well this time. :hugs:


----------

